# Heading to Michigan this weekend



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

I'll be heading to Adrian, MI this weekend to do some demos and peddle my wares at this event-

https://www.greatlakeswoodworkingfestival.com/

Not sure what to expect but if anyone is anywhere close and wants to meet up while I'm there, let me know. No cost to get in, some tool giveaways, stuff like that.

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2017)

Best of luck in the show! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2017)

Looks like a good time, hope you sell out Colin! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

Awe man, I have plans for the weekend. How late does the show run till on Saturday? Sunday is out for me as I am attending another show and the shows usually pack up early on Sunday. Adrian is about an hour southeast of me. But if i didnt have plans i would go there on sunday just to meat you in person. I might be able to make it on saturday afternoon but it would be late, i have to work till 2. But man i wish i could make this work.


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awe man, I have plans for the weekend. How late does the show run till on Saturday? Sunday is out for me as I am attending another show and the shows usually pack up early on Sunday. Adrian is about an hour southeast of me. But if i didnt have plans i would go there on sunday just to meat you in person. I might be able to make it on saturday afternoon but it would be late, i have to work till 2. But man i wish i could make this work.



The show is Sunday only, I'll be hitting the area Saturday evening some time. If you want to message me your number. We can touch base and maybe meet somewhere Saturday night.


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> The show is Sunday only, I'll be hitting the area Saturday evening some time. If you want to message me your number. We can touch base and maybe meet somewhere Saturday night.



Aren't you taking him that Crescent Bandsaw??

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

Hey that sounds good, we can meet for dinner or something. I'll message you my number.


----------



## gman2431 (May 3, 2017)

If the show was Saturday I would come see ya for sure!! 3 hours each way on a Sunday probably isnt gonna happen tho.


----------



## Spinartist (May 3, 2017)

Hope you sell lots of product $$$$


----------

